# Not sure i can do this



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

I am sitting here crying my eyes out  
The postman has just delivered my drugs and i should be so happy. But as soon as i opened it i burst into tears. Im so scare as soon as i saw the needles. Im shaking feel sice and thats just looking at them. i dont know if i can do it. I should be excited about it but now they are here im scared. What if i cant do it  im shaking like mad

Luv sally x x


----------



## lucky13 (Nov 30, 2006)

Hi,
Don't worry i felt exactly the same as you, but you can do it and you do get used to it - i promise. 

Just make sure you're not looking at the wrong needles - when i first saw mine, i thought the big drawing up needle was the one that you have to inject yourself with - i felt like i was gonna pass out! But the i found the smaller one and in comparison it was a lot better!

Do you have an autoinjector? Cos the first time i found that to be much easier as you don't see the needle going in.

The first few injections are always difficult, but if you can relax, they don't hurt. I found that using a heat pad or wheat bag warmed up on my tum for about 5 mins before the injection really helped and it didn't leave a mark.

I know its scary - and don't worry about not feeling excited - what normal person likes sticking needles in themselves?!

You can do it - its all just a bit of a shock at the mo.
Good luck

Lucky13
x


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Hunnie

Dont worrry about it,I know exactly how u feel as i was the same wen it came to my cycle.They really arent bad as they look,Not sounding like a druggie lol but i cud have carried on injecting if i had of needed to,Each time u do ur injection just tell urself u WILL have a baby at the end of this,Not sure if MRSREDCAPP will read this but iam sure she will reassure u hun,She was a complete bundle of nerves never thought anyone be be so scared and she got through it like a piece of cake,Hope she reads this and she will deffintaly tell u that u have nothing at all to worry about.

Goodluck!
love kelly


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Sally sorry u are feeling like this - i know its different but after going to the IVF open evening i was the same - i think its the realisation of it all.

You will be fine and think of the end goal!

Kate xx


----------



## shellyc1190 (Oct 3, 2006)

HI I JUST WANTED TO LET YOU NO WHEN WE WENT TO BE SHOWN HOW TO INJECT I WAS EXACTLY THE SAME I SAID TO MY HUBBY I COULDNT DO IT AS I WAS SCARED NOT WITH THE DOWN ****** ONES BUT WITH THE STIMMING ONES THAT WENT IN MY BUM THEY WERE RATHER LARGE SO I MENTIONED IT TO THE NURSE WHEN I WENT BACK FOR MY  SCAN TO SEE IF I HAD DOWN REGGED, SHE GAVE US SOME THINNER SMALLER NEEDLES FOR THE IN THE BUM ONES AND YEH THEY DID TWINGE ABIT BUT IT WASNT THAT BAD PROMISE!!!! AS LONG AS YOU PINCH YOUR SKIN WHILE INJ IN LEG/BUM ITS FINE I FOUND THAT DOING THEM MYSELF WAS BETTER THE ONES IN MY BUM HUBBY DID THEM I LAY ON MY FROUNT ON THE BED AND TRIED NOT TO GET WOUND UP AND IT WAS OVER AND DONE WITH IN A MIN DONT WORRY ONCE YOU HAVE DONE ONE YOU'LL BE FINE THINK OF THE END RESULT XXX FINGERS CROSSED FOR YOU HUNNY XXX


----------

